# Solved: LCD monitor with blue tiny little dot.



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

hi guys .

Yes... as the title says.
I got this new monitor its a LG 20" widescreen Flatron W2052TQ and just yesterday I notice a tiny little blue dot in the left upper part of my monitor , and it was not there before.

It's more noticeable when the Windows loading screen is up or with Black backgrounds  you guys think the monitor is quiting or something is wrong with it or maybe the refresh rate my support 59 and 60 Hertz or maybe the new driver from Nvidia 181.22 ?

The Monitor came with disc software called fortemanager3.07 that helps to manage profiles for Display as color Options and an ezMenu .

Thank you very much for any feedback I been trying to find something in the internet but no luck so far 


Toti.


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

OK guys forget about it,  

Snif I make my homework and I read this .... Thi falut in LCD monitors it's called Broken pixel and threre's no fix for it, the ppl. of manufacturing this LCD's consider "OK" to have from 1 to 3 "broken pixels" to be and Ok product and don't exchange the monitor unless more pixels are broken.

So "shrink shoulder" :9 I think I'm stuck with a Blue shiny pixel in my screen "broken pixel" hope no more of this appear !!

Thank you very much guys anyhow snif ,snif, that's too bad I though that it could be fixed or can change my monitor.


Toti.


----------



## elvla2 (Jul 24, 2007)

What you have is a dead pixel and yes it is usually seen most on black backgrounds, I know the standard if I am not mistaken is up to 3 pixels per every square inch. But make sure you do something about it before its warranty runs out.


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

like what ?


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

i find this in teh Internet right now looking for a posibly fix

http://www.jscreenfix.com/basic.php

and this one

http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-a-Stuck-Pixel-on-an-LCD-Monitor

In the last link they provide 2 more apps. to try to fix the Stuck pixels on teh LCD monitors
They don't recommend a "pixel massage" because It can broke more pixels but some ppl. fix their monitor like that.

do you think will fix it?


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a Stuck pixel not a dead .

As I found right now :
Black pixels are dead and Other color as red or blue etc. are stuck pixels. 

I learn something new today Im going to run that app. right now and see if it work I post my results !!

NOTE:

1.- I performed jscreenfix for 20 mins. as they say and didn't fix the Stuck pixel, will try later for more time as 1 hr.

2.- The test with UDpixel22 will take a couple of hrs. that's the one I'm performing now with the little flashing strobe dot.

3.- If any of this apps. fix the stuck pixel I will going to perform a pixel massage and post my results after the massage.

4.- If any of the above methods fix the stuck pixel, I will try to get a exchange in the store first thing tomorrow morning.

BRB 
Toti.


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

HI guys ok

Here's my update in my case of a Stuck pixel in a LCD monitor brand LG 20" Flatron model W2052TQ.

I just finished the Test from this 2 apps. 

One it's called jscreenfix and I left the app. running for 2hrs. on top of the Stuck pixel (color bright blue) and this app. didn't fix the stuck pixel.

I finished the test for the app. called UDpixel22 and I left the app.running on top of the stuck pixel for 4 hrs. and this app. didn't fixed the stuck pixel.
-----------------------------------------

So for now passing to the 2 alternative "fixes".

1.- The test "fix" it's called the "pixel massage".

Pressure Method

1. Turn off your computer's monitor.
2. Get yourself a damp washcloth, so that you don't scratch your screen.
3. Take a household pen, pencil, screwdriver, or some other sort of instrument with a focused, but relatively dull, point. A very good tool would be a PDA stylus.
4. Fold the washcloth to make sure you don't accidentally puncture it and scratch the screen.
5. Apply pressure through the folded washcloth with the instrument to exactly where the stuck pixel is. Try not to put pressure anywhere else, as this may make more stuck pixels.
6. While applying pressure, turn on your computer and screen.
7. Remove pressure and the stuck pixel should be gone. This works as the liquid in the liquid crystal has not spread into each little pixel. This liquid is used with the backlight on your monitor, allowing different amounts of light through, which creates the different colors.

===============

But I will perform that tomorrow morning , I'm to tired right now, I'll post my results.

nite guys

Toti.


----------



## Phalanx01 (Jan 26, 2009)

Seriously, stop messing around with the monitor and return it to the shop. It's still in waranty, so why not use it? See, usually a LCD monitor that has one dead pixel is prone to more of those in a short timespan. That's the reason I only buy ViewSonic monitors, those are kickass and have a 0-pixel tolerance, that means if there's even the slightest hint of a dead or damaged pixel they get you a replacement.


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi guys !!

Well today I get ready to perform the Fix "pixel massage".

Material used:
A pen "bic" and eyeglasses cloth.

Method:
I tried the way they said but it didn't give me the positive results, so I tried using the reset button in my computer. 

I went first to the page of jscreenfix and get the little black screen to localize were is the stuck pixel.
Then prepare myself in a comfortable position and AIM carefully towards the "stuck Pixel" then Press the RESET button and as soon the black screen of post appeared I was able to see the "stuck pixel" in the right position and apply pressure into it.

NOTE:
What I did as "pressure" was a slight Poke with my pen with the damp eyeglasses cloth on it , I even was able to notice a slight HALO around the "stuck pixel position" was a fast slight poke, right in target !! 
Then I left the screen to continued to get On until my desktop.

After that I use the black screen to see if II get a positive result.... and guess what ??!!

IT WORKED !!  It's Fixed , the stuck pixel it's Gone !!

===============================

IMPORTANT NOTE :
They don't recommend as Myself to use this method , remember I tried to use the applications that said that probably will help to get rid of the stuck pixels.
But in my case they didn't worked at all.
So i used the "alternative methods" as I read that ppl. had fixed their screens using this method so ... I give it a shot and... it worked like a charm  .

And Yes I was very nervous to perform this method , but I read lots of ppl. had fixed their screens using this alternative method... so I say... Wata hell let's give it a shot. 

=====================================


Remember... don't use to much pressure, you don't want to make a hole in your precious screen right ? 
Just a slight fast poke with good aim , enough to see that little halo when you are in the black screen, remember I used my reset button to perform the "Pixel Massage".
-----------------------------------

Now you ask... for how long it's gonna be fixed?
Well there's some ppl. said that the their screen had never had a another pixel stuck after performing the "pixel Massage" .
And another ones saying that it came back after a long period of time, but it was fixed again, using the same method "Pixel Massage" and never appeared another again.


One thing I recommend to try to avoid this "stuck pixels" is to Turn Off the screen when you are not using it, use the "turn off after 10 mins. or 15mins. when is idle , so the monitor LCD don't get to much image stress.
I learn the hard way, but at the same time I learn how to fix it !! 

I read information on how the LCD screens are made and seems this is an "alternative Fix " to get rid of those pesky "stuck Pixels".

And thank you to elvla2 and Phalanx01 for your positive feedback  and yes as they said if you don't want to tinker with your screen and your warranty is still ON, go get a replacement.


So well guys, Thank you very much for Feedback by the way... I found more information about trouble with Pixels right in here in this forums that lead me to get fix this "Stuck Pixel" and I made my homework and my own research. 

Hope this thread helps another person like me with the same or relative trouble "stuck Pixel" and help her or him on how to fix it.

This case it's SOLVED !!
cya. later guys 


I'm a happy girl now 
Toti


----------



## elvla2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank you 

xoxo
Toti


----------



## Phalanx01 (Jan 26, 2009)

Forward warning however; as I said the risk of the monitor going bonkers with dead/stuck pixels is a more real danger now, I still advice you to revisit your hardware supplier and see if they're not willing to exchange it. Dead/stuck pixels are still the biggest issues with LCD screenies sadly enough...


----------

